# I think the main event should be Sanchez vs Koscheck



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

finally some competition for sanchez UFC 69 "Shootout"
April 7, 2007 
Toyota Center in Houston, Texas

Georges St. Pierre vs. Matt Serra 
Diego Sanchez vs. Josh Koscheck 
Thales Leites vs. Pete Sell


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Matt Hughes was asking for Diego. Dana White told him that he was saving him for a title shot. Josh was asking for Diego as well. Personally I would have liked to have seen Diego and Matt as I believe Josh just doesn't have the skills to beat Diego.

I agree as well that this should be the main event, but GSP holds the belt and they are paying some good coin to do so.

I will probably get this fight in. I think the card looks good thus far.


----------

